# Aspirin for dogs



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

How much aspirin can I give my 105lb dog? He's getting older and is having joint pain... starting to holler some when he walks. But he won't get in car to ride or a crate and is fairly dog aggressive and very stand offish to people he doesn't know... especially men. Trying to get one to come out to the house... easier said than done. 

Thanks,
Dani

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry, I can't help with the aspirin question but can you get glucosamine and chondroitin over there? I buy it for my cat now that he's older and has joint issues. I crush the tablet and mix it with his food. I also put a little salmon oil in his food. There is absolutely no doubt that he has shown a definite improvement in the three months since he started getting these supplements. He used to scream out at least once or twice a day when getting up from a long nap but he hasn't done that in weeks now and he's also started jumping up on the dining table again which he hadn't done in a long time....got to train him out of it now!! Lol!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think there is somewhere on here that gives the aspirin dosage for dogs.


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

Found this info online and by coincidence, it also tells you about the glucosamine and chondroitin I mentioned!

http://www.pearandberry.com/aspirin-for-dogs/


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Dani-1995 said:


> How much aspirin can I give my 105lb dog? He's getting older and is having joint pain... starting to holler some when he walks. But he won't get in car to ride or a crate and is fairly dog aggressive and very stand offish to people he doesn't know... especially men. Trying to get one to come out to the house... easier said than done.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dani


I gave my 45 lb dog 1 Bufferin aspirin to alleviate arthritis pain. Maybe it has changed since then, but at that time my vet said to only give Bufferin - not plain aspirin.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

He actually weigh 120lbs. So I gave him two but it didn't seem to help any. 

I will get the glucosamine and chondrotin today. Thanks for all your help! 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Cosequin may be cheaper for you to get . And from what I know if they aren't getting 500mg per dose , its not going to help any.
There are newer supplements that help a great deal out there now.
I find that this place Cleanrun.com has all the newest ones out there.
Its worth checking out  Some dogs will need help getting in and out of trucks and beds. Keeping them at a leaner weight rather then pleasantly plump will also help a lot  Most of the supplements available you don't need a script for , just saying . I hope you find something that works well and gives your dog relief  
IMO , I wouldn't give aspirin.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

He's already quite lean. We'll run to the pet store and grab something for him. 

He's a seven year old mastiff so he's pretty old for his breed. On top of that, he was abused and beaten as a pup and server lyrics malnourished so his bones and joints have always been unhealthy because of that. He is the one that is severely dog aggressive unless he knows the dog, doesn't like men or knew situations. With him being so big and so insecure it makes it very hard to get him to a vet and finding one to come to the house and deal with him is nearly impossible. Especially when they hear about his possible aggression (never bit a person but will not let anyone out of their vehicle anymore unless he knows the car).

I hate that he's so insecure but the bad thing is, he used to be much worse. 

Thank you for all your suggestions. The aspirin really didn't help at all so I think we will stop giving it to him. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Next Level Joint Fluid may help. You can get that at TSC.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

You can look online for Trumeal(sp?) By heel.. Its got several different herbs etc. I use it with my agility dogs and have taken it myself. I know I got it online but maybe vitamin shop has it too.


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

Trickyroo said:


> Cosequin may be cheaper for you to get . And from what I know if they aren't getting 500mg per dose , its not going to help any.
> There are newer supplements that help a great deal out there now.
> I find that this place Cleanrun.com has all the newest ones out there.
> Its worth checking out  Some dogs will need help getting in and out of trucks and beds. Keeping them at a leaner weight rather then pleasantly plump will also help a lot  Most of the supplements available you don't need a script for , just saying . I hope you find something that works well and gives your dog relief
> IMO , I wouldn't give aspirin.


Yes, should have made it clear, I wasn't recommending that particualr brand, it just coincidentally came up on my search 'aspirin for dogs'. You can shop around to compare prices and strengths of course.


----------

